

What Do Rich People Do Online? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/what-do-rich-people-do-online/

======
dimitar
The article should be more accurately called "what do the mass affluent do
online"; especially since two paragraphs talk about how the "mass affluent"
are not that high income and older people living out of savings.

I get it - a person who has property worth a half a million is arguably not
rich in the USA, but that is a whole different (political in a wider sense)
discussion and I didn't want it sneaking up on me like that.

Edit: the "mass affluent" are essentially upper-middle class retirees and
older workers who have some property and savings.

------
jmnicolas
I'm surprised that the article don't mention watching porn. I doubt rich
people are immune to the main internet activity of the masses.

~~~
zaptheimpaler
The report lists activities that wealthy people have a higher than average
propensity to exhibit (index of 100 is average). It makes sense that the
propensity to watch porn wouldnt depend on whether you are wealthy or not.

Also, here's a direct link to the report if you don't want to fill out a bunch
of info -
[http://www.nielsen.com/content/dam/corporate/us/en/reports-d...](http://www.nielsen.com/content/dam/corporate/us/en/reports-
downloads/2014%20Reports/7323-finding-the-mass-affluent-online.pdf)

------
diziet
This is not really a good summary of the question. For those interested in the
question, I strongly suggest reading "Who Rules America" by G. William Domhoff

[http://www.amazon.com/Rules-America-Challenges-Corporate-
Dom...](http://www.amazon.com/Rules-America-Challenges-Corporate-
Dominance/dp/0078111560/)

The book in question also has a website:
[http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/](http://www2.ucsc.edu/whorulesamerica/)

~~~
Domenic_S
Am I missing something? That book seems very politically focused, and more
about the power-elite structures than about what affluent people do online.

The question's context is a fairly simple "...and how can we effectively
market our goods & services to them".

~~~
dimitar
It is still probably more relevant than the article, which is about a group
that the article considers not that rich and living from savings (essentially
upper-middle class older people).

~~~
tinco
That makes no sense, they've selected a group that the article clearly
considers rich, and is a large majority of the total amount of rich people.

------
randallsquared
"Once retired, the mass affluent also seem to replace the time once spent
online doing business research with gambling, trivia, card games[...]."

I'm not sure if this is meant to be taken literally, or in the same sense
you'd say, "As people age, they stop liking rock music and replace it with big
band".

